# Anyone had a successful pregnancy with a 4 or 5 cell embryo?



## Mrs Bond

Hi ladies,

Was wondering whether any of you ladies have ever had a successful pregnancy with either a 4 or 5 cell (day 3 transfer) embryo.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Mrs Bond x


----------



## turtle32

Hallo
One success story.  Mine was a 5-cell day 3 when they called me on the morning of ET.  Clinics generally only look at the embryos once a day - probably in the morning and possibly before they are say 24, 48 or 72 hours old.  In the time it took for them to get me ready and have a chat about it, they looked just before the transfer and it had another 2 cells, so was actually 7 cells.  I am now 10 weeks pregnant!
Some embryo's take an extra day to get to blastocyst stage, and all of them are different so wouldn't read too much into it if I were you.
Best of luck
T


----------



## moomoo1

Hi, I had two 4 cell embryos put back on a day three transfer, and have a 2 year old little girl.  I'm just starting the process all over.

Good luck.

M


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hi Mrs Bond,

I had a 4 cell and a 5 cell embryo put back on a day 2 transfer, and am now 13 weeks pregnant.

Good luck. x


----------



## Mrs Bond

Thanks you all for your replies ladies and a BIG congratulation to you all on your bfps as well.

Its really nice to hear positive stories, thank you.

Mrs Bond x


----------



## bellaboo75

I had a one 4 cell and one 6 cell (day 3) put back and I'm 33 weeks pregnant!! I know quite a few girls on here who had top quality blasts put back and went on to get a BFN    . I only had two eggs that fertilised and these were the ones that were put back. Sometimes there seems to be no logic to it! Hope this reassures you.


----------



## Sarahev

Hello,


Not exactly what you asked, but I am currently 27 weeks from a single 2 day 2 cell transfer. So I think 4 and 5 cells sound great  Good luck xx


----------



## Lucca06

Hi, our son was the result of an FET.  He had been frozen on day 3 as a 6 cell (not great - their words!) embryo, lost 2 cells when defrosted and was only 4 cells when put back. Good luck.


----------



## lt81

Sorry to crash - but thanks Sarahev - I am 10 days post transfer with a 2 cell and a 3 cell day 2 transfer embies on board, so glad to hear these aren't too small to have success with!


----------

